# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كل حي سيموت ليس في الدنيا ثبوت كلمات قليلة تهز القلب للمحدث(ابي اسحاق الحويني)

## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*كل حي سيموت ليس في الدنيا ثبوت
 حركات سوف تفنى ثم يتلوها خفوت
 و كلام ليس يحلو بعده إلا السكوت
 أيها السائر قل لي أين ذاك الجبروت
 كنت مطبوعا على النطق فما هذا الصموت
 ليت شعري آ همود ما أراه أم قنوت
 أين أملاك لهم في كل أفق ملكوت
 زالت التيجان عنهم و خلت تلك التخوت
 أصبحت أوطانهم من بعدهم و هي خفوت
 لا سميع يسمع القول و لا حي يصوت
 عمرت منهم قبور و خلت منهم بيوت
 خمدت تلك المساعي وانقضت تلك النعوت
 إنما الدنيا خيال باطل سوف يفوت
 ليس للإنسان فيها غير تقوى الله قوت*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

الله الله على هذه الكلمات التي حقا تهز القلوب.

بارك الله فيك وفي نقلك ونفع بك.

لا حرمك الأجر.




مضى العمر وفات *** يا أسير الغفلات
حصّل الزاد وبادر *** مسرعاً قبل الفوات
فإلى كم ذا التعامي *** عن أمور واضحات
وإلى كم أنت غارق *** في بحار الظلمات
لم يكن قلبك أصلا *** بالزواجر والعظات
بينما الإنسان يسأل *** عن أخيه قيل مات
وتراهم حملوه *** سرعة للفلوات
أهله يبكوا عليه *** حسرة بالعبرات
أين من قد كان يفخر *** بالجياد الصافنات
وله مال جزيل *** كالجبال الراسيات
سار عنها رغم أنف *** للقبور الموحشات
كم بها من طول مكث *** من عظام ناخرات
فاغنم العمر وبادر *** بالتقى قبل الممات
واطلب الغفران ممن *** ترتجي منه الهبات



اللهم اغفر لنا ولأمواتنا ولجميع أموات المسلمين وارحمنا وعافنا واعف عنا وأدخلنا جناتك وأنت راض عنا يا رب العالمين.
الله رحمتك نرجوا.
.

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما أعظم وقع تلك النصائح الصادقة على النفس, وما أسرع تغير حالنا وتبدل مقالنا وما أيسر النسيان على النفس!

جزاكِ الله عنّا كل خير أم عبد الله وأتمنى أن يستمر عطاؤكِ ونسعد بمشاركاتكِ في المجلس من جديد.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://majles.alukah.net/t161787/

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> اللهم اغفر لنا ولأمواتنا ولجميع أموات المسلمين وارحمنا وعافنا واعف عنا وأدخلنا جناتك وأنت راض عنا يا رب العالمين.
> الله رحمتك نرجوا.
> .


آمين ...

----------


## أم أروى المكية

تزود من الدنيا فإنك لا تدري 
 إذا جنَ ليلُ هل تعيشَ إلى الفجرِ 
   فكم من صحيحٍ مات من غيرِ علةٍ 
 وكم من سقيمٍ عاش حينًا من الدهرِ 
   وكم من صغارٍ يرتجى طولَ عمرِهم 
 وقد أُدخلت أجسادُهم ظُلمةَ القبرِ 
   وكم من عروسٍ زينوها لزوجِها 
 وقد نُسجت أكفانُها وهي لا تدري

----------

